# Can't post in some threads



## Bullgrit (Oct 30, 2013)

I've noticed this happening in the past many days (weeks?). Sometimes the Quick Reply box won't let me type in it to respond in a thread. When this happens, the box looks slightly different -- it's not flat black like normal. I haven't seen a pattern to when I can and when I can't post. I have no problems starting a thread, it's just replying that sometimes doesn't allow me.

For instance, right now I can reply to the OotS thread
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?347554-OotS-927-is-up

But I can't to the X-Men thread
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?347537-X-Men-Days-of-Future-Past-Trailer

Anyone else seeing this?

Bullgrit


----------



## Asmo (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, I´ve the same problem. (The irony).


----------



## Asmo (Nov 4, 2013)

Still have the same problem


----------



## Morrus (Nov 4, 2013)

The exact same problem? Could you post a screenshot of what it looks like?


----------



## Bullgrit (Nov 5, 2013)

Earlier today, I had this problem continue. I needed to wait till tonight to take screenshots, though. Now I'm not seeing this issue, so no screenshots to show right now.

Bullgrit


***
(EDIT NOV 7, 2013, 9:43 EST)

MAKING THIS BIG, OBVIOUS, ALL-CAPS NOTE HERE SO IT GETS SEEN IN THE MIDDLE OF THE THREAD BECAUSE I CAN'T POST A REPLY IN THIS THREAD. (I'M NOT SHOUTING 

ASMO'S SCREENSHOT IS WHAT I'M SEEING.

ALSO, SOMETIMES I CAN'T EDIT A POST. ONLY SOMETIMES. LIKE I CAN RIGHT HERE, THIS TIME, BUT I CAN'T EDIT MY POST IN THE "ASK AN OTTER" THREAD.

***


----------



## Asmo (Nov 6, 2013)

It looks exactly as the screenshots that Bullgrit posted.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2013)

Asmo said:


> It looks exactly as the screenshots that Bullgrit posted.




What screenshots that Bullgrit posted?  He's just posted a couple of links to threads which look perfectly normal to me.  A screenshot would show me how it looks to you.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 6, 2013)

You don´t notice that the Quick Reply box looks different?


----------



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2013)

Asmo said:


> You don´t notice that the Quick Reply box looks different?




No. It doesn't look different to those not suffering from the "Quick Reply looks different" problem.  Thus the request for a screenshot!


----------



## Asmo (Nov 6, 2013)

This is how the page looks:


----------



## Morrus (Nov 7, 2013)

Oooh.  Weird!  No, it definitely doesn't look like that to me.

And this is only in some threads (like the ones linked to above) or in all threads?


----------



## Asmo (Nov 7, 2013)

Only in some threads.


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 8, 2013)

It appears that I can't post in my storyhour thread.

And I just wrote an update for it. Bah 

EDIT:

I was finally able to post it, but it took around ten attempts and I was getting random database errors with each failure. Plus timeout problems. If it happens again and I get a specific error message I'll copy and paste here.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2013)

Shemeska said:


> It appears that I can't post in my storyhour thread.
> 
> And I just wrote an update for it. Bah




For the same reason as above?


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 8, 2013)

Morrus said:


> For the same reason as above?




No. It was a string of database errors when I hit post, both in a quick reply and advanced.

I just then went to Meta and saw the top thread being 'can't post in some threads' and posted before I actually read the thread to see if it was the same problem I was having.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 8, 2013)

Shemeska said:


> No. It was a string of database errors when I hit post, both in a quick reply and advanced.
> 
> I just then went to Meta and saw the top thread being 'can't post in some threads' and posted before I actually read the thread to see if it was the same problem I was having.




Was? So it's fixed now?


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 8, 2013)

Morrus said:


> Was? So it's fixed now?




It hasn't repeated for the last half hour or so. Shortly after those problems hit the whole site was inaccessible for a few minutes with database errors and timeouts on any page I tried. But everything seems to be back to normal now.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 9, 2013)

I still can´t post in some threads: earlier this week I was able to post in the word association thread, but now I can´t.


----------

